# Is Corsair VS 450 is not safe for my rig?



## Tanveerpa (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am having a problem with my mobo.  I posted the same in this forum in mobo section.  One member replied that my PSU is not SAFE for my config.  Really?  

My Config : MSI 790GX-G6 Mobo
                AMD Phenom II X4 955BE (120W tdp)
                Corsair Value RAM 2x 4GB (total 8 GB) 
                Saphire ATI HD 6670 GPU (GDDR5 1GB)
                One 1tB HDD 
                One DVD RW
                2x120mm Fans.


In HW Monitor CPU maximum power consumption shows 113W. 

Is the above config is overloading the PSU?  Or is just good?  Coz due the mobo problem I am going to change the mobo which will contrain my budget for PSU.  What you think?  Do I really need to change the PSU?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2015)

> At least mention the problem you are facing.

> Corsair VS is not a good PSU for such power hungry CPU. 450 W is enough although.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2015)

vs 450 will run your config fine. it is not recommended as it is not of good quality for the price. you can go ahead with it until it gives up as you you already have it and you are on limited budget.
have you thoroughly tested your mobo for problems like loose connection etc? make sure you are having latest bios.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

It will run fine with your config. I've been using a VS450 with a similar config(GPU is 9500GT and CPU is Phenom II x4 840) for over a year now without any problems. You could try another PSU on your config just to be sure.


----------



## Tanveerpa (Jan 14, 2015)

I have no problems with the PSU. My PC starts when some part of the board is touched.  I don't think it is PSU problem.  I have checked the PSU with another Intel setup (Core2Duo, Intel g31 mobo, 2GB RaM and all other things are same).  Of course my present AMD setup will consume more power compared to the Intel one.  

Does any motherboard will perform like that if any or some of the capacitors (or mosfet / choke) die  ;-( ?


----------

